# Another new guy



## tbss (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm new here but I've been around here and there for a while now. I don't post up a lot so you won't see much coming from me unless I feel the need. The place looks great. I think I will like it here!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 19, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*tbss* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Kimi (Feb 19, 2012)

Hello,how are you?


----------



## 69grunt (Feb 19, 2012)

What's up?


----------



## charley (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to IM.......


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## darkside5674 (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome brother!


----------



## getalpha (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## tbss (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## Brjw2008 (Feb 20, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 20, 2012)

Welcome to Ironmag


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 20, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Feb 20, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## machinist9 (Feb 20, 2012)

Welcome.you will love all the info here.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 27, 2012)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## grynch888 (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 28, 2012)

welcome


----------

